# xorg does (not?) work with dri or dri2 and fglrx ati-drivers

## Luda

Hi.

I am currently using linux-2.6.37 and ati-drivers-10.12:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=349375 ati-drivers-10.12.ebuild and ati-drivers-2.6.37.patch

glxinfo says:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> name of display: :0
> 
> display: :0  screen: 0
> ...

 

which looks fine.

My Xorg.0.log on the other hand says:

 *Quote:*   

> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep dri
> 
> [    75.266]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0
> 
> [    75.266] (II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
> ...

 

So... is it supposed to be this way (with the errors) or is there a way to fix this?

I saw a note here: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fglrx saying:

 *Quote:*   

> Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)
> 
> Check your ModulePath, I had to modify it like this:
> 
> # slocate dri2*.so /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libdri2.so
> ...

 

so I did:

$ locate dri2.so

[...]

/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libdri2.so

$ equery b /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libdri2.so

 * Searching for /usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libdri2.so ... 

x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.3.901 (/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libdri2.so)

and added the ModulePath to my xorg.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Files"
> 
>      ModulePath "/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/" #new path added here
> 
>      ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules/extensions"
> ...

 

When I add the ModulePath to libdri2.so X won't start. Instead I get a blank screen with a cursor sitting the upper left corner:

 *Quote:*   

>  startx
> 
> xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.5434 does not exist
> 
> This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.
> ...

 

More stuff:

 *Quote:*   

> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> Section "ServerFlags"
> 
>         Option      "AIGLX" "on"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.9.30 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.37-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

----------

## VoidMage

For ati binary blob, that's not an error - they do things their own way, dri/dri2 modules are simply unused then.

----------

## Luda

Thank you very much for your help.

Should the comment in the wiki be removed?

----------

